# Tarpon



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

Has anyone seen any tarpon lately, I saw a few about 2-3 weeks ago off of the destin jetty pass. They were out of range, wish I had my kayak with me:banghead


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw asmall schoolon the pieryesterday.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

saw a single that was all of 10 lbs in knee-deep water 2 days ago...

TMASS said he saw about 20 at the pier this morning.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

the weather wed and thurs ought to run them back south for the winter season to return next spring


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

I have seen quite a few at the Okaloosa Island pier in the last week. I've been seein' em in the morning only......about 4 schools a day.


----------

